# Let's play a game...



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ashley is a bartender, I just picked her up. She's in Walgreens now, going on 7 minutes. 









Does Ashley Tip?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

No


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Total wait time, 12 minutes, she told me she it was a great night for, " i haven't had a night like that in while.'


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

I let riders know I make 9 cents a minute and it's basically like not getting paid when I sit and wait. A few minutes is ok but 10+ she should at least throw you a 5.



wk1102 said:


> Total wait time, 12 minutes, she told me she it was a great night for, " i haven't had a night like that in while.'


Let her know your tips have been shitty tonight


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I let my riders know I get paid 10 cents a minute. They always say " can you wait, you get paid for waiting right you will make bank i will be back in 30 minutes". I say mmmmmm thats 3 dollara for 30 minutes nawwwwwwwww, then they tip me like 10 bucks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gmbbody said:


> I let riders know I make 9 cents a minute and it's basically like not getting paid when I sit and wait. A few minutes is ok but 10+ she should at least throw you a 5.
> 
> Let her know your tips have been shitty tonight


I managed to work both into the conversation...


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Soo.. did she tip?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gmbbody said:


> Soo.. did she tip?


F no!

Pre in app tipping is have called her out, I can not stand a sever/bartender who does not tip. It's an insult, they know better...

I'll give ms Ashley 24 hours to tip in app before re rate her and burn het house down.

I'm not expecting anything though, she didn't offer to get anytjing at Walgreens and most likely would gavevtipped in cash if she was going to tip.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Tell them the problem with waiting is that you will likely miss out on a high paying surge ride...it's going to cost you $5 or $10...or more, then they understand. I have missed out on some surge cuz of waiting. Arrrgh.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Tell them the problem with waiting is that you will likely miss out on a high paying surge ride...it's going to cost you $5 or $10...or more, then they understand. I have missed out on some surge cuz of waiting. Arrrgh.


I picked up a group of friends this Friday at 1:30am. Guy sitting up front asks if I could go by Taco Bell.
I explained that I couldn't because this was the busiest part of my night.
He said he understands because he's a driver also.
If he's a driver WHY THE #$%& would you ask me to got to Taco Bell???


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I picked up a group of friends this Friday at 1:30am. Guy sitting up front asks if I could go by Taco Bell.
> I explained that I couldn't because this was the busiest part of my night.
> He said he understands because he's a driver also.
> If he's a driver WHY THE #$%& would you ask be to got o Taco Bell???


I had some guys ask I'd I could wait at the busiest McDonald's drive thru on Saturday night right at bar close. I told him I get paid well below minimum wage and he offered to tip me "really well". I asked what "really well" is and he said name it. I said $20 because I'm missing surge and he said he was thinking like $3. Dropped him off at a gas station that had food, he tipped me $3 and my next trip was 2.6 surge (highest I've ever seen in my town) for a ride across town which was $15 with another $3 tip.

Worked out, he still gave me five stars, but I was pissed that he got pissed I asked for the tip lol


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Waiting for a pax to do shopping is not what ride share is about. There is another car around the corner. Drop them off and close out the trip. They can call for another car.


----------

